# Kitchen cabinet for refrigerator



## triplex (Feb 11, 2012)

My kitchen cabinets were installed recently and I'm finding the cabinet for the refrigerator looks odd and I would appreciate your input on this.

The depth of the panel is 30" and as you can see sticks out past the bottom cabinets. The top cabinets are the standard 24" and are just installed flush with the panel. The refrigerator I bought is a Fisher & Paykel counter depth one with a depth of 27 3/4" without the handle. Should I have them adjust that panel to be flush with the bottom cabinets at 24" or leave the 30"depth?

Also, was it possible to put the trim on top of the cabinets flush with the doors or does it have to be the way they installed it?


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would be concerned about the clearance of opening the fridge with the panel being deeper than the counter fridge. If the fridge is 27 and the panel is 30 is the door going to be able to be opened all the way or is it going to be limited by the panel next to it? (hope that makes sense)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The panel is correct depth for your new fridge----------


----------



## triplex (Feb 11, 2012)

Just to update: The depth of the body of the fridge is 24" and when you include the door it's 27 3/4". I only need 1 1/8" clearance in the back. Would you still say 30" deep panel is correct?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That sounds like a counter depth fridge--in which case a 24 or 26" panel might be appropriate--

Call the fridge maker and see what size panel they recommend---also that the fridge model number and call the cabinet maker--ask them --


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Trip, 
The door of the refridge should stick out past the edge of the panel. The body of the ref should be hidden by the panel. But keep in mind, the refs never fit tight up against the back wall. You could probably get by with 24-26" panel. Panels can be easily cut with a track saw. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I just did this same job at my beach house, and I have a 29" side panel.


It's actually a good thing to have a bit more room in back of the fridge, since having a bit more ventilation isn't a bad thing.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I think that kitchen panel is good and there is no need to make any changes. But remember, it is important to have distance between the refrigerator and cabinets.


----------

